# I went a little NUTS



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

These are some of my recent pickups for the past week the one I'm most proud of is the signed box of Franks by Pete I just wish I was able to be there in person for the event. I got those from J. Barbera right here in Garden city Long Island along with 2 of the V- Maddy boxes, the Padillia's I scored from the devil sight cause I don't think people realize they are the new ones yet.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Just a little???????


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow very nice pickups....yes I'd say more than a little nuts


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Score! grats Jitzy


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

i just got back from j barbera, they have an amazing selection of smokes!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Let me know when you go back to work so I can raid your stash  Sweet find!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep your nuts! Can't wait to try the V's. That's if I ever get the chance.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

little??? I would hate to see alot lmao great haul


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

wowzers. I'm sure you've been asked already, but if you're looking to trade a "frank", keep me in mind


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Ummm...Looks like THREE (3) boxes of V's, not two (unless you are subtracting the one you are sending me already  )


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

If that's a little, I sure would hate to see what is a lot!!! That's just insane!!! I will be able to grab at like that one day...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! You went all out!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! Thats some great pickups there!! Damn Joe its time for me to come visit you up in NY LOL


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't imagine what your collection of your other cigars look like, Joe? You sure know how to pamper yourself, lucky!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome pickup jitzy...btw, did George at J. Barbera happen to have any of the V Maduros left in stock? I'm thinking of dropping by this weekend to pick up a couple.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Yep your nuts! Can't wait to try the V's. That's if I ever get the chance.


I am with ya on that....What are the Padilla Joe?New line or new blend of an old line?Nice pick up.....:drum:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think so he got them in the first week and sold them out in like 2 days


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> I am with ya on that....What are the Padilla Joe?New line or new blend of an old line?Nice pick up.....:drum:


those are the new line


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet haul Joe!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang jitzy !!! thats the pick up of the week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( coming soon to podcast ??))


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nope you went alot nuts,great haul


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe, you certainly have fine taste brother:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Back to rehab for you


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Great stick that Frank. I got my box as well


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Back to rehab for you


not till after my leaf & ale order gets here


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweeeet pickup


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe lets see an update pic of your humidor!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome pick up Joe!! Enjoy bro!! :nod:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Man what a sweet score


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> Joe lets see an update pic of your humidor!


those were hard enough for me to take today when I heal up a little I'll get some.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like a sweet haul - let us know what they're like!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Joe, you are the man! That is some serious pickup action right there. Jealous!! :smoke2:

CD


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

damm Nice stuff Joe


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

That's some great smokes. I would hate to see a big pick up. PM me if you are willing to trade for a frank. It would find a nice home in my humi.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I know how you feel. Sweet haul. My Franks are on the way!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you still have a house or did you take out a second mortgage.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Sweet haul there Joe. Will be picking up those Padilla's soon.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man!!!
that is amazing!!
good goin!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Joe,

George is such a great guy with a fabulous shop and wealth of knowledge. I hung out with him yesterday and had lunch with him. Class act all the way!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

drac said:


> Joe,
> 
> George is such a great guy with a fabulous shop and wealth of knowledge. I hung out with him yesterday and had lunch with him. Class act all the way!!


he forgot more about cigars than most people know


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I believe that is an understatement.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Repeat after me: "My name is Joe, and I'm a cigar-aholic" :support: :lol:

Damn!!! If that's a 'little' nuts, I don't want to be around if you ever just go bat-sh*t crazy!! :madgrin: :wacko: :crazy: :dizzy: :roll:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

By Grapthars Hammer - What a pickup


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah Joe, You went a little NUTS. Even for you!!:hail:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

"Went a little nuts"??? I hope we get locked up in the same ward.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice haul


----------

